# [SOLVED] TF2 Does not open, hl2.exe runs in the background



## tgtony (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I have never had a problem with tf2, I have a 4870, windows 7 64 bit, quad core etc etc, basically the top of the line 2 years ago. Recently, my tf2 has not been able to launch. Some things I might have done to cause this were, fooling around with some steam properties trying to get a pirated copy of magika to work. There was an issue with me not being able to connect to the main host servers, but I remedied that. When I click play game it prepares to launch game, then my cursor does the little loading thing, but then thats it, so I CRTL + ALT + DLT and hl2.exe is running in the processes. Things I have tried doing is a COMPLETE reinstall of steam + TF2 meaning I cleaned my registry and deleted local content etc. Fiddling around with the launch options, validating integrity of game, moving a certain .dll to the main folder incase it was calling something that wasnt there. Ive tried quite a few things. So please, I need your guys help  I want to be able to play again, thanks!


----------



## tgtony (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: TF2 Does not open, hl2.exe runs in the background*

Bump, please this is really important to me :3


----------



## tgtony (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: TF2 Does not open, hl2.exe runs in the background*

Bumpppp


----------



## Camisado (Feb 2, 2011)

I had an issue with hl2 not working and it had to do with my UAC, you might try looking into that


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: TF2 Does not open, hl2.exe runs in the background*

Hello tgtony,
Welcome to TSF! I hope I will be able to help you. Can you tell me what launch options you tried on TF2? Did you try using -safe mode?


----------



## tgtony (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: TF2 Does not open, hl2.exe runs in the background*

I have not used safe mode, nor have I tried fiddling with my UAC, I have admin turned on.

*Edit* Just tried running in safe mode and as admin, still didnt work :3


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: TF2 Does not open, hl2.exe runs in the background*

How you tried using -autoconfig in your launch options? 
Also you may try locating a file in your steam folder which is called clientregistry.blob, this commonly fixes small issues on steam games.


----------



## tgtony (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: TF2 Does not open, hl2.exe runs in the background*

What should I do with the clientregistry.blob or w.e


----------



## tgtony (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: TF2 Does not open, hl2.exe runs in the background*

Aw yah deleting clientregistry.blob fixed it, thanks sooo f'ing much man!!


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: TF2 Does not open, hl2.exe runs in the background*

You are most certainly welcome. Enjoy your game.
Suppose next time it would help if I told you what to do with the file LOL!


----------



## tigerblue4u2 (Mar 31, 2011)

ehh Mine still doesnt work, i think i have the same problem!


----------

